# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Нижний Новгород

## Daemon

Приветствую! Господа и дамы, есть ли среди вас кто-нибудь из Нижнего? Если есть, то у меня логичное для данного раздела форума предложение - встретиться. Пишите, обсудим...

----------


## Гражданин

Походу с Нижнего нет никого.  :Frown:   :Smile:

----------


## Daemon

Уважаемый Гражданин, меня безмерно радует что данный факт доставляет Вам столько удовольствия!!!

----------


## шагающий в тени....

Нижний  рулит!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3асранка тоже из нижнего!!!

----------


## Гражданин

С чего ты взял ,что радует. как раз когда я пишу меня ни черта ничё не радует

----------


## вечно влюбленная...

ну и я из нижнего...

----------


## ViktoriaNN

Я из Нижнего только думается мне припозднилась))

----------


## Катри-N

а я из Дзержинска,ну всё равно же недалеко....

----------


## шагающий в тени....

народ!!!! кто из нижнего, а может встретимся?

----------


## Катри-N

*шагающий в тени....* может...

----------


## Daemon

Ну что, созрели? Давайте организуем! Весна... Скоро совсем тошно станет, а так хоть как-то можно попытаться поддержать друг друга...

----------


## Winter

Привет вам, Нижегородские суициденты!

----------


## Диман

Кто займется организацией встречи ? Пишите : [email protected]  :Smile:

----------


## Saberia

А вы хотите встретиться и все вместе помереть? Кидаться с крыши будете али как?

----------


## Saberia

Я предлагаю вам собраться и стать нормальными людьми.

----------


## + 1

> Мне 23. И я безумно рада, что не такая идиотка как вы. Я никогда не решусь на суицид, потому что я уверенная в себе, незакомплексованная личность. Вы, товарищи, больные на всю голову. 
> Если вы покончите жизнь суицидом, так это хорошо! Одним дибилом на земле меньше станет! А если передумаете, нужно, чтобы кто-то вас добил (чтобы не плодились уроды).


 думаю дальше разговор с вами продолжать безсмысленно

----------


## Saberia

Боишься, что я приду на встречу и добью всех вас? Не, вас и так жизнь обидела )))

----------


## neit_premium

я тоже из нижнего. пишите, буду рада встречи.. этого дико не хватает.

----------


## Mr.AdvocatusDiaboli

и я(

----------


## Сладкий цветок

Привет...призраки. Нижний с вами...

----------

